# well gave them a mouse last night!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well i was at my LFS getting some feeders when i got the feeling i should get something different as well. so i got a frozen mouse. small one nothing big but it was cool as hell. other than it took like 30 mins fo it to sink enought for them to pay attention to it. the yate almost all of it they really only left some fur. anyway i would have had a little video and some picts but my dad stole my digicam to go fishing damn him.

Croz


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats cool.did they make a big mess

and just have to say


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

not really it was alreay frozen so not bad at all.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh well when he gests back form fishing you can just do it again :smile:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice...next time let us see some pics!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So, how was the kill? How long did it take to finish off the mouse?? How dirty did it gewt your water, compared to a live one??


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

not dirty at all really , it took about 10 seconds because they really didn't know what to do with it. i know i wish i had picts too but my dad took my cam and i just bought my new webcam today


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

sounds cool, just be sure to get pics next time


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> sounds cool, just be sure to get pics next time


 yep


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh the massacre..whens the next showing....??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> oh the massacre..whens the next showing....??


 Im bringing popcorn!!! Pls post next scheduled date!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

damn all this talk about feeder mice is getting my p's hungry.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha i think i will be doing one when i get back from florida, also when i get back from florida i will have lots of new piranhas to show off.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

sweet! be sure to post them pics real soon.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Croz said:


> hahaha i think i will be doing one when i get back from florida, also when i get back from florida i will have lots of new piranhas to show off.


 damn you, bring me back some!


----------

